# Ideas for walnut cutoffs



## Michaelmjc (May 29, 2015)

While at the lumber yard on Saturday I went exploring and got to the back of their shop. They had 5 massive 15' piles of wood cutoffs and scraps. These piles are all burnt and discarded monthly. I was just curious what was in there, so I went exploring. Lo and behold there were some really great pieces that definitely shouldn't be burned. One area had tons of walnut cutoffs that were all a really good size. Most were at least 4' long and roughly 1" x 2/3/4/5" in width. I went and talked to the owner and he said anything back there I can have free of charge… so I did what any woodworker would do, backed my car up and took every last bit. Now I'm curious as to the best uses for all these pieces. I immediately thought cutting boards. Lots of them. I just wondered if there were any other good uses I hand't thought of?

Thanks in advance for any input 

Mike


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

If I had them, I would use them for scroll saw projects. I use a lot of small pie c especially for Intarsia, puzzles, and small boxes. I use all sizes and different kinds of wood.

I am jealous


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Back about three years ago we lost our molding plant to a fire. We had five Weinig molders and most of the time ran our plant for 24 hrs/day, 5-1/2 days a week. You would have loved our scrap pile too. However, the plant would soon grind to a halt if we did not constantly dispose of our drop. We were always happy when woodworkers could use some of it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Picture frames and cutting boards come to mind.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I've glued up table tops with wood like that.
https://www.google.com/search?q=lath+table&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=667&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0CB4QsARqFQoTCIbaiYLirMgCFQj2gAodErgAyQ


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

If I were close I would come get all that firewood and Free your mind up. Good Score ! You can do some frame and panel work, doors , boxes, shelf's, it will come to you. Just get a chair and sit down and stare at the pile for an hour or so.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Too bad they didn't have some maple to go wight that walnut - I could have a hay day making cutting boards with all of that! Great score.


----------



## Michaelmjc (May 29, 2015)

Betsy, they had maple as well… I just have over 2000bf of it currently. Suppose I need to make something with it, ha.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

If you don't mind gluing up a few pieces for planks that will end up what, 10" to 15" wide, four feet long, the possibilities become almost endless, and the movement of the planks, glued properly, will be a lot less and look quite dynamic. 
Great score!


----------



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

Walnut butcher block tables? Jimmy Diresta inspired walnut table? Cutting boards? End grain chopping blocks? Turned pens? Wooden cheese knifes. Pizza peels, laminate it together and make candle holders, planters, giant jenga, scrap wood side tables. You're just going to have to put a bit of work into it. The options are limitless really.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Great ideas above.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Face frames come to mind first off.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

the Holy Trinity for cutting boards….......Maple, Cherry and..WALNUT


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Dang Mike now I AM jealous!


----------



## Michaelmjc (May 29, 2015)

Awesome ideas everyone, thanks for taking the time to respond


----------



## DHaden (Feb 13, 2011)

I could use a few for an idea I have been toying with. Lacrosse stick shafts.


----------



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

take the 1×1's and cut them into 6" pieces for Pen Blanks
The 1×2's and 1×3's could be resawn to 1/2" and used for Knife Scales


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I dont care what you use it for, Mike, Because …

*YOU SUCK!!! *


----------



## Michaelmjc (May 29, 2015)

HAHAHA!! Sorry 

So far I've made a great 18" wide cutting board for the wife and have a massive glue up underway.


----------

